# turkeys



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 6 bourbon Red turkeys I raised them from tiny little things. I was thinking of dressing one out for thanksgiving. Are they goin to Be tough to eat? What can I expect?


----------



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

My father always said 'put it in a pot with a brick, when the bricks cooked so is the turkey'. 

I've been planning the same thing, stuff it with something moist like a bacon mix. When it's all cooking the juices should keep the bird moist


----------

